# Axio, Syntrop, Syntrom, GP Labs..



## MrCynical (May 21, 2010)

For those who have tried to following, which labs would you say produce the best Masteron and Test Propionate?

Looking for a good short ester cutting cycle..

Thanks,
Cynical.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 21, 2010)

Currently using test p from syntrop.  Other than the fact that it have a very stange top on the vial it's good to go.  

Can't really compare it to the others.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 21, 2010)

I know you didn't ask, but I would pick sciroxx over all of those..


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use any of them.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2010)

neither would I . . . DRSE Gears Emporium all the way


----------



## MrCynical (May 22, 2010)

*Re:*



TheCapt'n said:


> neither would I . . . DRSE Gears Emporium all the way


 
can  you PM a source for this?

thanks.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 22, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> I wouldn't use any of them.



Agreed.  Same here.


/V


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 22, 2010)

glad to see nobody here wants to stick themselves with the stuff I'm using, lol


----------



## jcar1016 (May 22, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> glad to see nobody here wants to stick themselves with the stuff I'm using, lol


 Bro after your horror stories do you blame em


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Bro after your horror stories do you blame em


 
lol, I knew someone would put 2 and 2 together...

I wasn't using syntrop my entire cycle though....actually just this 1 bottle of their test p to backload.  Goes to show how bad my other crap was I guess b/c I really feel like the syntrop is the most legit gear I've used all cycle between my fake BD prop and some expired test p amps.  The bulk of my cycle was with test e from a different lab though.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Agreed.  Same here.
> 
> 
> /V


 Damn, I gotta ride the Homeys on this............HOWEVER if I had no other choice, no possible way to get some Irie gear. I'd go with Scrioxx maybe.


Peace and Love

And Beast, you know your bad luck with gear is sung about round campfires Homey.lol


----------



## phil76 (May 22, 2010)

*World pharma*

Hey Guys, new to this site like lots of Guys trying to find a legit source....so what about the banner on here for world-pharma are they any good?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 22, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Hey Guys, new to this site like lots of Guys trying to find a legit source....so what about the banner on here for world-pharma are they any good?



All our sponsors here are GTG!  If they were not, they would not be here.


/V


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 22, 2010)

I'd like to know why these listed brands seem to have such a bad rap around here.  

PM if your willing to fill me in


----------



## razorhog (May 22, 2010)

I would love to know about GP?


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 23, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Well no disrepect but why is everybody trying to find sources when their is One right here??


 
Why go to one grocery store over the other???

You wouldn't want to buy a carton of milk only to go home and pour contaminated water out of it, lol.


----------



## MrCynical (May 23, 2010)

hmmm, reputation got shot down some 50000000 points for asking for a source, what bullshit. haha. nice!!!


----------



## MrCynical (May 23, 2010)

also i have an inbox full of PMs that i cant reply to so i have to make alot of bullshit posts to "unlock" that benefit


----------



## MrCynical (May 23, 2010)

two to go


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 23, 2010)

MrCynical said:


> hmmm, reputation got shot down some 50000000 points for asking for a source, what bullshit. haha. nice!!!



Don't act so surprised.  Read the rules. Plus man, openly asking for a source like that is a SURE way to get a scammer to PM you. Be careful.


----------



## MrCynical (May 23, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Don't act so surprised.  Read the rules. Plus man, openly asking for a source like that is a SURE way to get a scammer to PM you. Be careful.


 
true, just wanted some info on the gear he said he always used, whatever it was. i just order from the sponsors, if they are scammers, maybe the board will get shut down


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2010)

MrCynical said:


> true, just wanted some info on the gear he said he always used, whatever it was. i just order from the sponsors, if they are scammers, maybe the board will get shut down



all of our board sponsors are legit.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 23, 2010)

MrCynical said:


> true, just wanted some info on the gear he said he always used, whatever it was. i just order from the sponsors, if they are scammers, maybe the board will get shut down


The board wouldn't get shut down if you ordered from their sponsors and got scammed. They aren't liable for things like that and if you read the small print they recommend not using AAS. 

Although the sponsors are not scammers. Search the forum and you will see.

---

By the way, wanting info on the actual gear he used and wanting info about where to get that gear is a biiig difference..


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 2, 2010)

whats up guys just curious .why is it that axio and sciroxx are compared alot and alot of suppliers sale them both? are they both garbage or what?


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 3, 2010)

i did syntrop trenagen 100 1ml eod and nothing i did syntrop d bol 10s at 30 mg a day and nothing wtf i got sustaplex 325 from axio and sus 450 blend from synrop and axio comined joit venture and wount even touch the shit just sitting there collecting dust checked it out on the site all legit and dont do shit


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey fellas i have ran both axio and syntrop. test e , sus. and dbol. well the most i have ever gained from these brands was maybe 10 pounds. i understand that diet , sleep and training play major rolls but i remember the first time i ran Qv years ago an it didnt matter what i ate i put on 20 pounds just off a 20 cc test e only cycle. so my question is are these guys fake?  i hear good things bout sciroxx and asia pharma but what weird is i seen multiple suppliers sell axio,sciroxx and asia pharma. really kinda confused


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 4, 2010)

*i kno*

i kno i got 50 mg dbol bd from my boy and t 400 denkall and i put on 13lbs in 14 days at i ml shot a week and 25mg dbol a day so thats how shit shoul work no matter what you eat or do you put good shit in you    you will blow the fuck up


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

oh, thats good , might shut this site down, if we didnt have sites like this where would you go, to a gym. yeah right.............


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

why is it so many people ask for sources just look around here or the net and do some homework youll find good sponsors that sell good gear. i found tons of places but it took a little leg work, put the time aside and look for your own sponsors then read the feedback from all the guys who ordered thats it 1, 2, 3 presto find one got one. but, when you find a good source always stay with the same source. but believe me there are alot of good sponsors here and other places.


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> whats up guys just curious .why is it that axio and sciroxx are compared alot and alot of suppliers sale them both? are they both garbage or what?


 
 axio and sciroxx i think are owned by the same guys but i could be wrong. sciroxx is based in mexico i think.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> axio and sciroxx i think are owned by the same guys but i could be wrong. sciroxx is based in mexico i think.


 
No offense bro, but this entire post is wrong. The owner of Sciroxx was a chemist for Axio back in the beginning.  They're two separate entities now.  Sciroxx is based in the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 5, 2010)

*yeah*

yeah i heard that also that sciroxx was a chem for axio way back and i heard it went down hill after that. I tried syntrop nothing but i got axio sitting around i might give it a try i bought it all from the same place tho. its legit on the main site so was the syntrop tho also so idk.


----------



## Dusters (Jul 5, 2010)

Syntrop and Axio are one and the same.


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 6, 2010)

me also i wasted a lot too it sucks that should be illegal to beat people like that charge it to the game i guess, as long as you learn from your mistakes it's a lesson thats all.  it would be nice to have that money back in my wallet  tho


----------



## archtype (Jul 6, 2010)

ROID said:


> Vials are under filled and the gear is under dosed.
> 
> Their anti-e's aren't worth a fuck either.
> 
> wasted a lot of money on their garbage


 
Wasted $ on Axio gear???


----------



## archtype (Jul 6, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> hey fellas i have ran both axio and syntrop. test e , sus. and dbol. well the most i have ever gained from these brands was maybe 10 pounds. i understand that diet , sleep and training play major rolls but i remember the first time i ran Qv years ago an it didnt matter what i ate i put on 20 pounds just off a 20 cc test e only cycle. so my question is are these guys fake? i hear good things bout sciroxx and asia pharma but what weird is i seen multiple suppliers sell axio,sciroxx and asia pharma. really kinda confused


 
I ran QV test-e a few years back too!  That shit was awesome...  I just started Axio deca 300 / Sust 325 this week... after reading this, I'm not sure I'm feeling very hopeful...


----------



## ROID (Jul 6, 2010)

archtype said:


> Wasted $ on Axio gear???



Yeah and syntrop. I had 2 10ml bottles of test and came up 5 ml short . I give 1, maybe 2cc up to getting lost in the pin, etc.   but not 5.

Its very weak. Even if I had the worst diet in the world I would have had better results. I think it is just hit and miss with them. Sometimes its good and sometimes not.

I've used GP's NPP and I can't really say either or on that because I ran it at 300mg / wk. I can say it didnt blow my mind.

I've been using 600mg/wk test p that I made and  have gained more strength and mass in 6 weeks than I did after 3 months using their products


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

axio said they were cleaning there act up, great start bros. lol.


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

Dusters said:


> No offense bro, but this entire post is wrong. The owner of Sciroxx was a chemist for Axio back in the beginning. They're two separate entities now. Sciroxx is based in the eastern hemisphere.


 
 oh ,ok good to no bro. thats why iam here to learn. good lookin. thnx


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 12, 2010)

i got buddys that like axio. but they have never tryed the qv. Id literally shit if i could find some more.im open to any PMS


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 12, 2010)

*i also*

i also have hybrid sus 450  from syntrop   and 2 bottles of sus 325 from axio just sittind around i dont want to do it after the experince i had with them


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 13, 2010)

its hard to trust any boards too,considering they get paid to rep some kinda garbage.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

archtype said:


> Wasted $ on Axio gear???



I had 2 10ml bottles of test.  Came up around 4 ml short. I expect to lose some in the pin but not almost 25%.

I just wasn't impressed with potency. Expected a lot more , especially after a 3 year break from the juice.


Could have been stress keeping the pounds and strength down.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> i also have hybrid sus 450  from syntrop   and 2 bottles of sus 325 from axio just sittind around i dont want to do it after the experince i had with them



use it broski.


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 14, 2010)

*Roid*

you think i should use it its the hybrid blend 7 from axio syntrop joint venture sus 450 i want to but there pills were bunk no gains and the tren ace 1ml eod ni gain    i got d bol 50 from bd     my boy gave me and i put on 14 lbs in 14 days   wow thats good shit


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> .



that's it.

Next time you just ban me DG. I'm tired of you editing or deleting my posts.

I will say whatever I deem fit to say.

and if this was the post where i said i ordered axio gear from someone and it the vials were underfilled and i felt it was weak...... 

The vials i received where underfilled and as far as being weak, that is just my opinion which i can give. The products i received were garbage.

Whether or not they were legitimate axio I can not say because i didnt check. That is how they were labeled. Until today I had no idea or heard of axio having fakes out in the market.

I am saying this and i will stand by it even though I am receiving free gear from genxxlgear  compliments of DW.  If these guys see fit to not send it because I stated facts about an experience i had either with their legitimate or faked gear then so be it.

I'm not gonna let someone else control my opinions or experiences so I can get a few freebies or kickbacks here and there.

Maybe not in this particular instance, but in other threads its very obvious you have your hand in the cookie jar and that is why it's so hard to find a good source now a days.


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> i also have hybrid sus 450  from syntrop   and 2 bottles of sus 325 from axio just sittind around i dont want to do it after the experince i had with them



I'm gonna second my opinion on using it Kirk.

I have basically done nothing but trash axio in this thread and after the fact they are willing to send me free gear just for a comment I made in a post.
This tells me three things:

1.  Mainly they are just a generous organization and have realized that treating customers/members well  will not cause a loss of profit but increase their customer base which will generate more profits. As in my case, over 250 bucks of free stuff for a single post.

2. They are confident that even a na-sayer will be pleased with a legitimate Axio/syntrop product.


3. They didn't read my previous posts  and really put their foot in their mouths by giving me free gear.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 14, 2010)

I want gear


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 15, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> whats up guys just curious .why is it that axio and sciroxx are compared alot and alot of suppliers sale them both? are they both garbage or what?



You have the answer Sciroxx is trash (no bashing intend).  I've ran into people that bash Axio that never have even tired the product...  they figure if 1 monkey says its bad then it so.  The other thing people dont research and educate themselves no more... they figure dont look like the man in the muscle mag...  the products shit!   Also, you have to be very careful... for fakes (know your supplier and check Axio if they are Authorized Dealers)


----------



## WFC2010 (Jul 15, 2010)

big bump and yes you are right likearock!


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 15, 2010)

archtype said:


> I ran QV test-e a few years back too!  That shit was awesome...  I just started Axio deca 300 / Sust 325 this week... after reading this, I'm not sure I'm feeling very hopeful...



It's good stuff....  Don't read into the haters.  We have great reviews.


----------



## Livingsteel (Jul 15, 2010)

ROID said:


> I had 2 10ml bottles of test.  Came up around 4 ml short. I expect to lose some in the pin but not almost 25%.
> 
> I just wasn't impressed with potency. Expected a lot more , especially after a 3 year break from the juice.
> 
> ...



First off... Yes, I read this post.  LOL
I believe everyone the right to their opinion, as I am too.  I will pose a solution - get me the companies name where you purchased from and ref order No.#  I will look into it and if they are a authorized dealer I will double your order of Test (4 x 10ml).  If it turns out they are not authorized - you didn't Axio products!


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2010)

Livingsteel said:


> First off... Yes, I read this post.  LOL
> I believe everyone the right to their opinion, as I am too.  I will pose a solution - get me the companies name where you purchased from and ref order No.#  I will look into it and if they are a authorized dealer I will double your order of Test (4 x 10ml).  If it turns out they are not authorized - you didn't Axio products!



This was back in November.  I don't have the vials anymore. In any case, i was just getting back into the game and it's very possible i didn't take the time to look into things. You guys have already given me a lot and I don't think it's necessary to have to pay for my ignorance.  

The only thing I have left from that particular order is some letrozole that doesn't match the picture on the axio labs website. I have about twenty of them left.  Do you think you would be able to verify if I sent you a picture ? However, these have no marking on either side and are not scored.


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 15, 2010)

ROID said:


> This was back in November.  I don't have the vials anymore. In any case, i was just getting back into the game and it's very possible i didn't take the time to look into things. You guys have already given me a lot and I don't think it's necessary to have to pay for my ignorance.
> 
> The only thing I have left from that particular order is some letrozole that doesn't match the picture on the axio labs website. I have about twenty of them left.  Do you think you would be able to verify if I sent you a picture ? However, these have no marking on either side and are not scored.




What site did you buy these products from?
There are almost a down non authorized suppliers selling under the AX
name, they even have the current labels, toppers and batch reports but
they are 100% fake.

Mason


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 15, 2010)

i ordered from the AX*****.com supplier results suck . an they are a authorized supplier. which makes me believe they all do.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 15, 2010)

well i know in my case i won a few contests and became a customer a while before becoming a rep.....i've used others in the past and i have nothing bad to say about them, i just know that i've made tremendous improvement since switching to axio and syntrop.....from time to time i may take advantage of overstocks and such on hg items (hey, a sale is a sale especially when it's a product i've had success with).......the only thing i can say is read up and look at as many reviews as it takes you to decide....if you decide on us great....if you decide to go somewhere else then i wish you luck and you're welcome to use us at any time.......


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> i ordered from the AX*****.com supplier results suck . an they are a authorized supplier. which makes me believe they all do.



what was the problem ?


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 15, 2010)

ok i ordered a couple of bottles of sus from axio an syntrop , tren e , dbol , an eq. the most i gained from any of the products was 10 pounds...an come on dbol is suppose to swell you up super fast . not at all. im wantin to know why any other supplier is any diff. i want vet gear


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 15, 2010)

if you would of read lately there has been many scammers of axio and syn selling fake shit... verify your supplier on www.axiolabs.com....

and if the Dbol did make you retain water then it must of been actual gear and not fake right? 

if you ever have any questions or issues pm me here bro ill take care of you


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2010)

I could be wrong, but the guy has 7 posts and broken english.  Just sayin.

I have a question about editing the posts.  I was given the go ahead by Prince to run my log for Naps.  I will be posting my bloodwork and everything in that log.  So far so good, and nothing negative to say, but what happens if it comes back borked?  Is it going to be edited?  I wont even waste my time with it then.  It's not "trashing" a sponsor to give genuine feedback to both the community and the sponsors themselves.

In fact, it looks to me like the Axio guys are trying to make it right with him.  So now we all know that they are willing to stand behind their product.  That isnt going to run me off, it makes me feel more comfortable with them, and all because of constructive criticism.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

if you keep it civil backed by evidence then you should be good to go mate. 

Just because there are a few polesmokers around doesnt make this forum AnabolicMinds


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> .



why the fuck did they delete your post bro i seen that u sanped about it lol fuck em


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 16, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> ok i ordered a couple of bottles of sus from axio an syntrop , tren e , dbol , an eq. the most i gained from any of the products was 10 pounds...an come on dbol is suppose to swell you up super fast . not at all. im wantin to know why any other supplier is any diff. i want vet gear



i know i took syntrop d bol 30mg a day and tren 100 mg eod notta   i took d bol 25 mg a day form bd 14lbs in 14 days so do the math right


the products checked out too   but i can say this axio cyx3 for my girl she had good results from the same site so its crazy wtf ya kno


----------



## ROID (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> why the fuck did they delete your post bro i seen that u sanped about it lol fuck em




The got a hold of some haterade.  Just trying to keep a black man down and hell i'm not even black.


----------



## archtype (Jul 16, 2010)

*Axio G2G*



Livingsteel said:


> It's good stuff.... Don't read into the haters. We have great reviews.


 
Just want to say that my Axio gear is legit.  Already went from 188lbs. pre-cycle to 199lbs. this morning.  Thats 11lbs in 2 weeks.... It's definitely working.


----------



## ROID (Jul 16, 2010)

archtype said:


> Just want to say that my Axio gear is legit.  Already went from 188lbs. pre-cycle to 199lbs. this morning.  Thats 11lbs in 2 weeks.... It's definitely working.



what are you using ?

anadrol ?


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 16, 2010)

i have ordered from a valid supplier and no i didnt even get a bit of water retention. an it says i have to have 20 messages to send you a pm bro


----------



## chriskoz39 (Jul 16, 2010)

?


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 16, 2010)

hardcore#3 said:


> i have ordered from a valid supplier and no i didnt even get a bit of water retention. an it says i have to have 20 messages to send you a pm bro


 
Yes i believe your calling the gear fake bc as you scientifically put it "dbol is supposed to swell you up super fast"

bottom line bro, 10lbs of quality weight is a good result from a cycle. id ont know if you want 30 or 40lbs each cycle...

bottom line is you cant have 200k customers and 1000's of orders a week go out by selling fake gear. if you want some help with anything let me know.

if you want to move on and use a different source feel free


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 16, 2010)

i understand bro. im just comparing the product to qv. i ran a test e only cycle gained 20 pds in 10weeks. now i ran dbol 40mg aday for 4 wks and ran sus at 650mg a week EQ at 400 a week for 10 weeks. i think i should have gained well over 10 pounds. Doublewide i  can not send you a pm yet still new to board. thanks


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 16, 2010)

We all know there are many factors in gaining while on cycle so I will
not wander down that path. I am not negating your results so I can only speak for Genxxlgear and the Lab as we have a say in many things that go on since the issues of 08. 

All raw's are tested once received. The finished products are tested by the lab, then again by an independent. (no we will not share the name just look what happened to srcs who always did our testing in the past and there were still complaints) Each injectable lot is exactly 100 liters that equals 10,000 10ml vials. Orals are either 500k or 1million depending on the product. I have posted in our forum proof of this 1million tabs getting made and coated http://www.axiolabs.com/videos/tabs/index.html. This is a hell of a lot of under dosed products getting out there. You can see how fast we move through batches on AX's site directly. We are world wide, legit AX and Syntrop is imported to almost every major continent and not by customers. It's currently being faked and attacked by other lab's and scammers for a reason it has become a big name. You honestly cannot do what we do when selling piss poor products time and time again your time eventually runs up. 

There is not one supplier that does not get a complaint here and there its the nature of the beast. If we were to get enough complaints then measures are taken. You can see proof of this on other sites such as OLM where products in the past were pulled and looked over to be sure they are label claims.  We released a new batch of Sustaplex 325 that was made a bit differently due to a shortage of one of the esters it was dosed at 350mg/ml we released the lab report and this information to all customers as they should know what they are getting at all times. 

This also happened on our sample run with our pfp250 blend, tren e was used by mistake instead of tren-a as communication with the lab was mixed up. The independent lab report picked it up and members advised me 1 hour after it was posted. We pulled 500 sample vials and ditched it, all members that received the sample with the tren-e also received double their order of the correct product made with tren-a on us, which has gotten amazing feedback by the way.

This was all posted on every site we advertise on we have nothing to hide.
We take everything we do and sell seriously and we make sure our customers are taken care of 100% of the time when there is a valid issue. The moral of my post is You cannot please all of the peopl all of the time, this rule applies to all business even this one. 



Mason


----------



## ZECH (Jul 16, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I could be wrong, but the guy has 7 posts and broken english.  Just sayin.
> 
> I have a question about editing the posts.  I was given the go ahead by Prince to run my log for Naps.  I will be posting my bloodwork and everything in that log.  So far so good, and nothing negative to say, but what happens if it comes back borked?  Is it going to be edited?  I wont even waste my time with it then.  It's not "trashing" a sponsor to give genuine feedback to both the community and the sponsors themselves.
> 
> In fact, it looks to me like the Axio guys are trying to make it right with him.  So now we all know that they are willing to stand behind their product.  That isnt going to run me off, it makes me feel more comfortable with them, and all because of constructive criticism.



If you post a honest review and do not badmouth Naps, you will be fine. People can tell if you are posting an honest review or just want to say negative things. I will tell you that diet and training are the #1 things to key in on during a cycle. if those aren't in line, no gear will help you at all. In order to give a fair review, make sure these things are on par. If you don't think they are, wait and do a review when you dial them in.


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 16, 2010)

> I will tell you that diet and training are the #1 things to key in on during a cycle.



A-men! 

Mason


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> If you post a honest review and do not badmouth Naps, you will be fine. People can tell if you are posting an honest review or just want to say negative things. I will tell you that diet and training are the #1 things to key in on during a cycle. if those aren't in line, no gear will help you at all. In order to give a fair review, make sure these things are on par. If you don't think they are, wait and do a review when you dial them in.




Glad to hear it DG, makes me feel a bit better.  I have been really dedicated to this log, and I would hate for it to be editted or deleted.

No, there will be no bad mouthing of Naps.  I am extremely happy with their customer service and delivery, and as far as the gear is concerned, I will let the blood work speak for itself when I get it done.


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2010)

Mason1 said:


> We all know there are many factors in gaining while on cycle so I will
> not wander down that path. I am not negating your results so I can only speak for Genxxlgear and the Lab as we have a say in many things that go on since the issues of 08.
> 
> All raw's are tested once received. The finished products are tested by the lab, then again by an independent. (no we will not share the name just look what happened to srcs who always did our testing in the past and there were still complaints) Each injectable lot is exactly 100 liters that equals 10,000 10ml vials. Orals are either 500k or 1million depending on the product. I have posted in our forum proof of this 1million tabs getting made and coated player. This is a hell of a lot of under dosed products getting out there. You can see how fast we move through batches on AX's site directly. We are world wide, legit AX and Syntrop is imported to almost every major continent and not by customers. It's currently being faked and attacked by other lab's and scammers for a reason it has become a big name. You honestly cannot do what we do when selling piss poor products time and time again your time eventually runs up.
> ...



this is kinda of random questions:

Are all of axio/syntrop products produced in one central locations and then supplied to distributors ?

Is it legal to produce hormones where axio/syntrops labs are located ?


----------



## Mason1 (Jul 17, 2010)

ROID said:


> this is kinda of random questions:
> 
> Are all of axio/syntrop products produced in one central locations and then supplied to distributors ?
> 
> Is it legal to produce hormones where axio/syntrops labs are located ?




1. Yes there is one lab for each, which may soon be combined due to the
excellent out come of the Hybrid series between the 2. 


2. Yes it is quite honestly a sate of the art facility, where GMP procedures
have been put into place(not saying they are licensed). It is legal to do what they do.
And no it is not located, in or anywhere near Canada, China or Aisa as incorrectly mentioned by some others.

After the issues of 08 Genxxlgear thought long and hard about our future in this business. It was decided that we would not cut and run like others. Instead we made sure that every customer with a legit issue was taken care of 100%, we even made sure customers who purchased from other suppliers who decided to bail were taken care of. 

AXIO then had several new backers who invested mass amounts of $$ into
turning the lab around, a new facility all new equipment and a new Chief Scientist and chemist were hired(yes they have degrees in this). Equipment was purchased simply for testing raw's this has been a huge factor in the turn around. So many of the raw's are simply not pure, suppliers were changed, formulas were changed and things came together and have been
on the rise since. 

I realize that some will always have a negative taste in their mouths for the line, that's just human nature and the nature of this business but we will continue to support the lines and progress will continue to be made. Many new products have been released in the last 6 months all have been tested by the users on many sites and have gotten many accolades. 10 new state
of the art blends, some made that were requested by customers like 9 and 10. TNE in water and oil which is still undergoing trials with excellent feedback, BNE(bold no ester) which has just begun being sampled with amazing painless feedback, Primoplex 200 which is 100% label claims and pain free and soon to come a complete line of blended orals.

This kind of venture takes a lot of time, trial and money, if the products were not selling then there would be no way production of these new lines would be able to take place. If the line was bad, or under dosed it would not be moving at all. You can only fool experienced users once and most of our customers are repeat users.


Mason


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2010)

<3


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> <3[/QUOTE


----------



## hardcore#3 (Jul 17, 2010)

So have anyone here ever ordered from the ax*****.com site?


----------



## Saney (Jul 17, 2010)

I have. They are g2g


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

Saney said:


> I have. They are g2g


 
you fkg liar Saney!


----------



## Saney (Jul 18, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you fkg liar Saney!




when my order arrives, i'll prove it with some Pics or videos.. followed by a sign that says "Fat Josh" lol


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 18, 2010)

ROID said:


> The got a hold of some haterade.  Just trying to keep a black man down and hell i'm not even black.



wow thats real funny dude i can dig it


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 18, 2010)

ROID said:


> I'm gonna second my opinion on using it Kirk.
> 
> I have basically done nothing but trash axio in this thread and after the fact they are willing to send me free gear just for a comment I made in a post.
> This tells me three things:
> ...





 dude i got rid of my sus 450 and the sus 325 bottles i gave them to my boy for a slightly inflated price lol but i see him all the time so if they work i'll give them there props and order again till i see the results i cant fuck with them prices arnt bad either   i pay more from my boy  but his shit is so worth it  and i get it the same day not weeks waiting ya kno    but like i said if my boy like it and get big i will def let ya kno


----------



## weldingman (Jul 18, 2010)

I never liked axio's orals , but the jects are ok, but I been using GP and SL. Gp works very well for me, the test p and test c are great , I like the tren as well and some of the orals kick ass. I had these products tested in ATL back in march with some other stuff, the gear is g2g or I damn sure wouldnt fuck with it. The new *BD* shit is g2g as well, but I have notist some batches are weaker than others. *I am the light and the way* for all you new meat out there.


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I never liked axio's orals , but the jects are ok, but I been using GP and SL. Gp works very well for me, the test p and test c are great , I like the tren as well and some of the orals kick ass. I had these products tested in ATL back in march with some other stuff, the gear is g2g or I damn sure wouldnt fuck with it. The new *BD* shit is g2g as well, but I have notist some batches are weaker than others. *I am the light and the way* for all you new meat out there.



hmm.....i'm GOD

we should get together for a beer and talk about creation


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

ROID said:


> hmm.....i'm GOD
> 
> we should get together for a beer and talk about creation



Do you know how gay that sounded?


----------



## archtype (Jul 19, 2010)

archtype said:


> Just want to say that my Axio gear is legit. Already went from 188lbs. pre-cycle to 199lbs. this morning. Thats 11lbs in 2 weeks.... It's definitely working.


 
This morning I weighed in at 206lbs... Nice...


----------



## Saney (Jul 19, 2010)

Gears!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 19, 2010)

Obviously its legit haha, im doing a 100% Axio + Syntrop cycle and already showing great results in week 3 (mostly the dbol, but hey its legit  )

You can check out my log in the GenXXL sponsor forum.


----------



## archtype (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike09100 said:


> Obviously its legit haha, im doing a 100% Axio + Syntrop cycle and already showing great results in week 3 (mostly the dbol, but hey its legit  )
> 
> You can check out my log in the GenXXL sponsor forum.


 
Mike... is your dbol from Axio?


----------

